# Wheel spacers



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking at maybe getting some spacers. Give me the real deal on em and any suggestions on what size and brand will be much appreciated.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been running 1.5" HL Billet Spacers on all 4 corners for nearly 3 years now. I like mine.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I put 2" on all four corners in July and love them so far. Considerably more stable, I ride with the wife quite a bit and since they've been on the screeching from behind me has subsided a lot!!!! Worth every penny for me!! LOL!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

1.5 front an 2.5 rear , with 29.5 skinny laws, i like the ride an look


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I got 2in all round off ebay for 130 and love them gives it a nice wide stance and alot more stable so I just ordered a set for my gf's brute also


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anybody used these? I just found them on Ebaymotors.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Set-...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a125858cc
they dont look too bad.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I've looked at those several times but just couldn't push myself to drop the cash on them...just afraid they'll crack/break at the base where they bolt to the hub. I went with the regular style billet aluminum ones because they are so close to the same price (the plain round ones with studs and inset holes)


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm running these : http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item29fb0ffe85
Had them since July and all is well so far, only paid 47.96 for them (two pair) so if anything goes wrong then I'll cough up the dough for the Aluminum ones.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Filthy, Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm going to resurrect an old thread here, but on the topic of spacers, 

Has anybody ran spacers just in the front? I'm running front skinnies and would like to push them out a hair. I was thinking about 1.5" would line them up with my rears pretty close. 

I read people run them on the back or all 4 but not front only.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ did that with a 6" Catvos lift for a little while, ran 1" spacers just on front, gave me a more "square" stance.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Got another spacer question - just got Super ATV's 1.5 inch for all four and they look awesome! Can I assume I torque these on to standard wheel spec torque?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes. I put loctite on the stock studs that the spacers bolt to. Then just tighten the wheel like normal..


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been running 1" spacers all the way around with zero issues.

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------



tmfisher57 said:


> I'm running these : ATV 4" Wheel Spacer Spacers Kawasaki Brute Force 750 4X | eBay
> Had them since July and all is well so far, only paid 47.96 for them (two pair) so if anything goes wrong then I'll cough up the dough for the Aluminum ones.



I totally agree. If they break, just get some billet ones. I did giggle at the description a little.


"You are bidding on one set of 8 wheel spacers, enough to widen two wheels. These 4.0" wheel spacers (2.0" per side) will fit any ATV using the common 10x1.25mm wheel studs. A wider wheelbase on your bike will _offer more stability for jumping_ and cornering, and also allow you to add larger wheels without lifting your bike."



:bigeyes: No way i'd run those or anything close to it if I did a lot of jumping, LOL.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Gonna open this up again, I am wondering what is the ABSOLUTE STRONGEST wheel spacers? Gonna be running 31's 2" lift 840 etc. They will take a beating that's for sure and I absolutely don't want something to break.. I trail ride hard, mud ride hard, and even hit sand pits and do little jumps (don't account anything over 1'...) with that big of a tire and that much power im gonna need the strongest...

So, stud extensions are automatically ruled out. Lol.

We have ones like these:









Then the Superatv/Highlifter full rings:









and then ones like these:









My guess would be ones from first or second pic, but honestly ive never ran wheel spacers and im not sure. They will most likely be 2.5", 2" or 1.5" spacers on all 4 which I realize is a lot..but.. want to use STI HD3s with that stance. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have beat the heck out of the first 2 styles, never a single issue other than my brother borrowing some for his honda and breaking some studs off with my impact.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

RDC makes them too, they look like the second picture.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've had ones like the last 2 pics. Never any problems with either. And I too have jumped my brute a time or two. Stay away from those wheel stud extensions. The failure could be catastrophic! Buy the full rings and you won't be sorry.

----that is all---


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

Waddaman said:


> Gonna open this up again, I am wondering what is the ABSOLUTE STRONGEST wheel spacers? Gonna be running 31's 2" lift 840 etc. They will take a beating that's for sure and I absolutely don't want something to break.. I trail ride hard, mud ride hard, and even hit sand pits and do little jumps (don't account anything over 1'...) with that big of a tire and that much power im gonna need the strongest...
> 
> So, stud extensions are automatically ruled out. Lol.
> 
> ...


been using the ones in the 3rd pic (got them on ebay for like 100 for all 4) and haven't had any probz w/them. They give the brute a wide stance and its looks awesome too. Also, is more stable overall...feels safer.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I want a stance like Jpros old brute here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/14848-31-outlaws.html

His are 4+3 diesels with 1.5" Spacers, I want STI HD3s which are 5+2 so I need 2.5" spacers to match his.

Im gonna go order everything monday, im gonna get 1 or 2 I think seems they are the best.


----------

